# Router Bit Sharpening



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I see lots of questions about sharpening router bits and thought I'd share this link to a how-to posted by Highland Woodworking.
http://blog.woodworkingtooltips.com/2008/12/care-and-sharpening-of-router-bits/


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Deb, I do business with Highland Hardware & Woodworking - I am lucky in that they are located in my area. They are super-good folks and they are fully staffed with knowledgeable personnel. I get emails from them every week and saw and read that article - it was very good and helpful. Thanks for posting that! 
Take care my friend,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

CanuckGal said:


> a how-to posted by Highland Woodworking.[/url]


Hi Deb

Dumb question time. I'm on the Highland Woodworking email list and got the email with 'how to shapen router bits' in the subject but I've been over that email half a dozen times, linked out to the newsletter, searched that for the router bit sharpening article without luck.

Where did you find the link ?

Ta
Mark


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Right at the bottom of the yellow box it reads "Here's all you really need:" That's the link.

Or just click this...

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/...ign=Wood News&utm_content=2013+Festool+Prices


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Right at the bottom of the yellow box it reads "Here's all you really need:" That's the link.


Doh !

Thanks Deb, that yellow box was not visible in my email, when I hit the 'view web version' link all became clear.:dance3:

Mark


----------

